# Macbook s'éteint sur batterie



## totowow72 (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros problème, depuis 1 mois maintenant, mon macbook ne fonctionne que sur secteur car il s'éteint au bout de 10min/15min lorsqu'il est sur batterie.

Celle-ci est bien entamée mais elle n'est pas morte, il s'éteint alors qu'il reste plus de 90% parfois..
Je pense que cela est dû à la chaleur mais c'est assez embêtant car j'utilise mon ordinateur pour la fac et je me demande comment je vais faire à la rentrée...

Je ne suis plus sous garantie depuis janvier dernier et j'aimerais éviter de payer une fortune pour une éventuelle réparation... 
J'ai cherché des problèmes similaires sur plusieurs forums dont celui-ci mais à chaque fois ils datent et préconisent d'ouvrir la machine...

Avez vous des idées?

Cordialement, 
Thomas


----------



## theozdevil (24 Août 2011)

Salut,

Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu as fait de ta batterie, si ca t'es arrivé de la décharger rien que sur la veille eh bien, ta batterie en a prit un coup. si tu l'a fait plusieurs fois, alors laisse tomber tu as tué ta batterie. j'ai un macbook blanc mid 2008 et la batterie tien encore 4-5 heures et j'ai déjà passé les 250 cycles


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

Quel est l'état de la batterie ?
Alt+clic sur l'icône de la batterie dans la barre de menu.

Sinon, Coconut Battery peut également te donner sa santé plus précisément... Notamment sa capacité actuelle par rapport à celle originelle.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Août 2011)

Ma batterie à 518 cycles, et j'ai encore une autonomie d'environ 2h30.


----------



## totowow72 (24 Août 2011)

Bonsoir !

Ça ne fait rien quand je fais alt + clic sur l'icone de batterie.

J'avais déjà coconut et j'avais déjà vu justement que ma batterie avait prit un bon coup (38% des capcités d'origine)

Mais bon, même si elle commence à avoir un bon coup dans la gueule, il reste quand même encore une petite capacité, donc je ne comprend pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

Par contre, quand je clique sur l'icone de la batterie.

Il y a une ligne "Vérifiez la batterie" avec un point d'exclamation dans un triangle (style "attention").

Quand je clique, cela m'amène vers le menu d'aide :

"État de la batterie
Létat de la batterie vous avertit si votre batterie fonctionne normalement et vous informe du niveau de charge approximatif quelle peut contenir.

Voici les conditions possibles :

Normal : la batterie fonctionne normalement.
Remplacer dici peu : la batterie fonctionne normalement mais son niveau de charge est plus faible que celui dont elle disposait quand elle était neuve.
Remplacer maintenant : la batterie fonctionne normalement mais son niveau de charge est nettement plus faible que celui dont elle disposait quand elle était neuve. Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser la batterie jusquà son remplacement sans pour autant endommager votre ordinateur.
Réparer la batterie : la batterie ne fonctionne pas normalement, même si vous notez ou ne notez pas de changements dans son comportement ou dans le niveau de charge quelle contient. Faites vérifier votre ordinateur par un fournisseur de services agréé Apple (FSAA). Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser votre batterie avant quelle soit vérifiée sans pour autant endommager votre ordinateur.
"


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

Ca, c'est parce qu'elle est à 38% de sa capacité originelle...
Au fait, combien te prédit ton Mac avec ces 38% quand elle est chargée à 100 % ?


----------



## totowow72 (24 Août 2011)

Et bien là, à la moitié de la luminosité et avec quelques onglets safari ouverts, je suis à 2h32 de prédits.. mais c'est souvent moins que ça lors d'une utilisation style 2 ou 3 pages safari avec plusieurs onglets, itunes avec de la musique...

SUITE DU MESSAGE D'AIDE QUI N'EST PAS PASSE DANS MON PRECEDENT MESSAGE :

"Remplacer d&#8217;ici peu : la batterie fonctionne normalement mais son niveau de charge est plus faible que celui dont elle disposait quand elle était neuve.
Remplacer maintenant : la batterie fonctionne normalement mais son niveau de charge est nettement plus faible que celui dont elle disposait quand elle était neuve. Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser la batterie jusqu&#8217;à son remplacement sans pour autant endommager votre ordinateur.
Réparer la batterie : la batterie ne fonctionne pas normalement, même si vous notez ou ne notez pas de changements dans son comportement ou dans le niveau de charge qu&#8217;elle contient. Faites vérifier votre ordinateur par un fournisseur de services agréé Apple (FSAA). Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser votre batterie avant qu&#8217;elle soit vérifiée sans pour autant endommager votre ordinateur.


Réparer la batterie : la batterie ne fonctionne pas normalement, même si vous notez ou ne notez pas de changements dans son comportement ou dans le niveau de charge qu&#8217;elle contient. Faites vérifier votre ordinateur par un fournisseur de services agréé Apple (FSAA). Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser votre batterie avant qu&#8217;elle soit vérifiée sans pour autant endommager votre ordinateur.
"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------

Apparement, après avoir lu plein de messages sur le net, quand il y a le message "vérifier la batterie", l'ordinateur ne peut fonctionner que sur secteur... Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## theozdevil (25 Août 2011)

je pense que tu peux toujours essayer de la recalibrer, pour se faire:

charge la batterie, ensuite utilise l'ordi jusqu'attend qu'il se mette en veille tout seule, ensuite tu le laisse genre 4-5 heures pour qu'elle se décharge tout seule et qu'elle soit complétement plate, ensuite tu la recharge et se pendant 24h sans interuptions.

Fais ca 2-3 fois pour voir si la capacité remonte tien nous au courant


----------



## totowow72 (28 Août 2011)

Le problème, après avoir essayé ta méthode, c'est que même en veille, l'ordinateur s'éteint avant la décharge (aux alentours de 70%)


----------



## theozdevil (29 Août 2011)

ce n'est pas grave, persistes et continue...


----------



## TheRV (18 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

As tu réglé ton problème depuis ? Je suis tombé sur ce fil de discussion en faisant une recherche, j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon MacBook Alu qui a été remisé durant près de trois ans suite à un problème de clavier/trackpad que je viens de résoudre (changement de nappe et tout est rentré dans l'ordre, réparation à 4,50€ via un vendeur chinois). J'ai déjà fait plusieurs cycles de charge decharge en veille, car allumé il se coupe après quelques minutes malgré un affichage qui me laisse penser à plusieurs heures d'autonomie. Coconut me donne 60% de durée de vue, elle a un peu plus de 300 cycles.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Septembre 2015)

Vu que ton ordi a été rangé pendant 3 ans, c'est peut être bien ta batterie qui est morte.
Tu peux toujours essayer une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC), mais autrement je pense qu'il faut la changer.


----------



## TheRV (18 Septembre 2015)

Déjà essayé de réinitialiser le SMC, sans succès. Peut être existe t il une bidouille type congélateur comme pour ressusciter les disques durs ?


----------



## TheRV (21 Septembre 2015)

La résurrection de la batterie est en cours...!!
J'essaie de lui faire de cycles de charge décharge depuis 2 mois, mais comme le seul moyen de la vider sans que ça coupe sex le mac est de laisser le mac en veille durant plusieurs jours, cela est très long...
Vendredi, j'ai pris le TGV et j'avais un rapport à taper. Par chance j'avais l'électricité 2e classe SNCF, à savoir 5 minutes de jus, 3 minutes de coupure. Le Mac n'a pas arrêter d'osciller entre 95% et 100% durant tout le trajet. Au final, j'ai réussi à bosser sans une coupure 
Ce WE, j'ai remarqué que je pouvais le laisser sur le Finder sans rien ouvert et passer les 90% sans que ça coupe net. J'ai alors commencé à m'en servir pour rédiger un autre rapport sous TextEdit. Il a tenu... jusqu'à 25 % !! Miracle ! Par contre la charge à durée près de 6h, et selon coconut ça chargeait à 4,5W alors que j'utilise un chargeur 80W de MacBook Pro 15'. Et j'ai également remarqué que le statut OS X "Vérifié la batterie" avait disparu et qu'elle était passée en "état normal".
Ce soir, j'ai eu l'occasion de reprendre le train. Pour éviter la coupure lors du boot, j'ai allumé le mac sur secteur et mis en veille avant le trajet. Et j'ai ainsi pu bosser sous Word jusqu'à destination soit durant 1h30, luminosité réduite, et il me restait 30% selon l'indicateur. En arrivant, j'ai réussi à le ressortir de veille, mais l'écran scintillait légèrement, comme un vieux NOKIA 3310 qui tire sur la batterie lors de la réception ou l'envoi de SMS  J'ai alors immédiatement branché le MacBook au secteur. Là, il est en charge à 6,5W et il a diminué à 4,8W passé les 50%.
En conclusion, je pense que les micro charges-décharges durant les 2h30 causées par le courant aléatoire de la SNCF a d'une manière ou d'une autre réactivée certaines cellules de la batteries. Je vais continuer à lui faire des cycles doux, en la vidant progressivement de plus en plus et je tenterai aussi quelques montées en charge progressives du processeur (navigation web ça suffira sur une machine de 2008!) et voir si la batterie tient le coup.


----------

